# Increasing and maintaining flexiblity



## Ronin74 (Mar 15, 2009)

I keep seeing these adds posted on MT for Elasticsteel, which seems to be directed at increasing flexibility for martial arts practitioners. It reminded me of some ads that you can still probably find today in magazines like Black Belt or Inside Kung Fu. The ads were for "kicking cold" (as in without warming up and stretching).

What I was wondering was if there was a way- other than stretching regularly- to gain/regain flexiblity, and still be able to maintain it even while still "cold"?


----------



## searcher (Mar 15, 2009)

I think that if it were not for yoga, I would have lost a bunch of flexibility.    You don't have to do yoga every day and it will still help you out.

I like to stretch and I try to do it every day, but it does not always happen.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 15, 2009)

I am with you with age there has been a lost of flexibility and I stretch everday. I too wish I had the secrets and please do not say stretch more.


----------



## Ronin74 (Mar 15, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> I am with you with age there has been a lost of flexibility and I stretch everday. I too wish I had the secrets and please do not say stretch more.


I'm with you in that same boat. Are there more effective ways to stretch that won't require more time than I can spare? I'm considering Searcher's Yoga option, but the classes at the local gym don't coincide with my schedule.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 15, 2009)

Ronin74 said:


> I'm with you in that same boat. Are there more effective ways to stretch that won't require more time than I can spare? I'm considering Searcher's Yoga option, but the classes at the local gym don't coincide with my schedule.


 
Yoga sounds great but when will time allow.


----------



## Marginal (Mar 16, 2009)

Kurz's (the guy who also promotes the kick high with no warm up) program largely centers around isometric stretching. Also quite a bit to lower body strengthening with weights etc.


----------



## seasoned (Mar 16, 2009)

Ronin74 said:


> I keep seeing these adds posted on MT for Elasticsteel, which seems to be directed at increasing flexibility for martial arts practitioners. It reminded me of some ads that you can still probably find today in magazines like Black Belt or Inside Kung Fu. The ads were for "kicking cold" (as in without warming up and stretching).
> 
> What I was wondering was if there was a way- other than stretching regularly- to gain/regain flexiblity, and still be able to maintain it even while still "cold"?


 

Nothing magical, just stretch. We will all reach a point dictated by our body makeup. Once we reach that point, with hard work of course, just maintain it. For me it has been, first I couldnt, then I could, and now I still can, just not as well, but whats the point.


----------



## Shuto (Mar 16, 2009)

When sitting at a desk, I can place a leg back underneath my chair stretching my quad, patella tendon, and ankle. When using a mouse, I can stretch my other arm by putting it behind my neck and reaching for the center of my back. I will also occasionally take some time to stretch my neck from side to side. These are just a few examples. 

Just be creative and you can find many opportunities to stretch during your normal day to day activities.


----------



## searcher (Mar 16, 2009)

For those who are considering yoga, please look around for smaller privtae groups to work with.    I teach a group of 18-24 people in one of my classes and IMO you would be better off with a smaller group.    I know there are plenty of instructors that teach in smaller venues and they have classes at varyingtime throughout the week.

If you want a more athletic yoga to try, I suggest you check out Bikram yoga.   It is extremely hot in the room and it makes your muscles stretch better.

http://www.bikramyoga.com/


----------



## Flea (Mar 16, 2009)

Huzzah for yoga!  I do it 2-3 times a week at the Y.  :angel:

Here's another follow-up question ... my hamstrings are ramrod tight.  I was starting to get some flexibility in them with time and patience, and then I was hit with an incapacitating case of sciatica.  Seriously!  I was off work for 6 weeks.  Now whenever I try to stretch the hamstrings, I start losing contact with my feet.  Is there any way to stretch the hamstrings and lower back without aggravating sciatica?  I would love to know.


----------



## Decker (Mar 20, 2009)

I hope I don't sound like I'm selling this particular author, but I've found his books particularly helpful.

_Relax into Stretch_ by Pavel Tsatsouline. Great book with lotsa stretches, and more importantly, techniques on stretching, where the focus is not to physically elongate the stretched muscle, but to overcome the stretch reflex of that muscle for a greater range of movement. Great for "kicking cold", because once the stretch reflex is overcome, the range of movement gain lasts at least weeks.

I'm sure many other sources may share the same info, but I personally found this book the easiest to learn from.

Just my humble opinion.


----------



## kaizasosei (Mar 20, 2009)

Obviously, the more you stretch and stretch correctly, the more flexible you'll get.  One part of the body always stretches while the other holds steady, both aspects are important and directly affect flexibility. Of course if you push someone down in the splits, it might work to get them there, but it is possible that they injure themselves and then can no longer do the splits for a while, if even walk right.  I do believe in pushing though with control, knowledge and much care.  One can avoid pushing by holding stretches for around 20 min.  Ultimately, stretching goals should not have more priority that health, balance -knowing one's limits first and then thinking up how to extend them.

Flexibility and much about the body in general, is in the mind, that's why it's good to have concrete physical goals and then work towards achieving them.

j


----------

